# Bringing my brother as an Au Pair/Nanny?



## TimotayoTiempo (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello!

I will be relocating to Spain from USA for schooling at the BCC (Barcelona College of Chiropractic). 

My brother currently lives with me, my wife and son. Due to our work and schooling schedule my brother takes over many/most of the duties for my son (taking/picking from school, chores, homework etc.) He is our nanny/Au Pair

Is it possible for us to bring him with us as our Au Pair/Nanny. My son speaks very little English at this point, but he is learning. 

Since he will be a live-in Au Pair we will cover his living cost, and pay for him to learn Spanish while there.

I know we have to post the job offer in Spain first, maybe I could make the job offer so specific only he could fill the position? Such as one requirement could be that they must know my child for several years?

Also; I see an Au Pair is only allowed to work there for 2 years. After that, are they able to apply for a renewal of the VISA? We will be there for 5/6 years and would need him the whole time.

Thank you for your help and insight!!!

-Timotayo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TimotayoTiempo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I will be relocating to Spain from USA for schooling at the BCC (Barcelona College of Chiropractic).
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'm not sure this one has been asked before - if it has I don't remember it....

I don't know, & I feel that it's highly unlikely that you can bring your brother as an au pair - apart from having to be very specific, as you say, you would have to pay for the visa application as an employer - that's very costly & I'm not sure it would work for an au pair, in any case

however, au pairs DO come to work in Spain from the US for brief periods - usually to live with a Spanish family though, to learn Spanish & maybe 'teach' English to the children of the family

I really think that your best & probably only place to get the correct information will be your nearest Spanish Consulate 

I'd be interested to know how you get on


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

My understanding is that au pairs are students. That's why it's obligatory for the au pair to be enrolled in a Spanish language school in order to qualify for a student visa. They do not have work visas and the families do not have to pay for a visa application as an employer.


----------

